# Viewing Comments in Lightroom Mobile



## Gary Kessler (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello. Is there a way to view comments in Lightroom Mobile?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Aug 30, 2017)

In the menu you have the options Edit, Info, Rate&Review and Activity. Under the latter you can see the comments


----------



## Gary Kessler (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you, Roelof.  For some reason I only have the options, "Edit, Info, Rate&Review."  I do not have "Activity" on my Samsung S7 Android phone.:(


----------

